# عمليات التكرير



## asal_80_77 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*عمليات التكرير* 
*زيت البترول الخام، كما يخرج من باطن الأرض، هو خليط من العديد من المكوّنات الأيدروكربونية المختلفة، وكل من هذه المكونات يمكن حرقها، ولهذا كان زيت البترول الخام مصدرًا رائعًا للوقود، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن هذه المكونات ـ في الوقت نفسه ـ هي مصدر كل احتياجاتنا تقريبًا من زيوت التزييت، ناهيك عن آلاف المنتجات الأخرى، ابتداء من مستحضرات التجميل إلى الألياف الصناعية والمطاط الصناعي والبلاستيك وغير ذلك. وبصفة إجمالية، تعرف العمليات المختلفة، التي يتم بواسطتها إنتاج معظم هذه المنتجات باسم عمليات التكرير. *
*فالتكرير هو العمليات الضرورية التي يمكن بها معالجة الزيت الخام، واستخلاص المركبات العديدة المرغوب فيها منه، وتحويلها إلى منتجات صالحة للاستهلاك، إذ ليس من الممكن استعمال زيت البترول الخام بالصورة التي يوجد بها باطن الأرض. والمقصود بالتكرير تكسير الزيت الخام إلى مكوناته وجزيئاته الأصلية المكونة من الأيدروجين والكربون، وإعادة ترتيبها لتكون مجموعات تختلف عن الموجودة في الزيت الخام، أي تصنيعها إلى منتجات نهائية صالحة للاستخدام. ويختلف تأثير التسخين على الأجزاء المتعددة للأيدروكربونات، فبعضها إذا فصل من الزيت الخام، يصير غازيّا، وبعضها يصبح سائلاً والبعض الآخر صلبًا. ولكل منها درجة غليان مختلفة، وتستعمل هذه الخاصية في التكرير. *
*وهناك ثلاث عمليات رئيسة للتكرير، هي: *
*1. العمليات الفيزيائية "الفصل" Separation *
*2. العمليات الكيميائية "التحويل" Conversion *
*3. المعالجة أو التنقية Treatment *​

*العمليات الفيزيائية "الفصل" Separation *
*عمليات الفصل الأكثر شيوعًا هي: *
*1. التقطير، وفيها تفصل الجزيئات الأخف ذات درجات الغليان المنخفضة ـ بواسطة الغليان والتكثيف. *
*2. الاستخلاص بالمذيبات، وفيها تفصل أنواع مختلفة من مواد خليط من بعضها، باستخدام مذيب يمكن فصل بعضها دون الأخرى. *
*3. التبريد، وفيه يتسبب تبريد الخليط في تصلب أجزاء معينة من المواد، وانفصالها من السائل. *
*التقطير. *
*يتم التقطير بواسطة أجهزة التقطير وهي نوعان: *
*• أجهزة التقطير الابتدائي أو الجوّي. *​ 
*• أجهزة التقطير تحت ضغط مخلخل "تفريغي". *​ 
*وفي أجهزة التقطير الابتدائي، تتم عمليتا التبخير والتكثيف في أبراج التجزئة تحت ضغط مساوٍ للضغط الجوي أو أعلى قليلاً. وتعطينا هذه الأجهزة ستة منتجات رئيسة هي: البوتاجاز، والجازولين، والكيروسين، والسولار، والديزل، والمازوت. أما في أجهزة التقطير تحت الضغط المنخفض أو المخلخل، فتتم عمليتا التبخر والتكثيف تحت ضغط يقل عن الضغط الجوي، وأهم منتجاتها الإسفلت، وزيوت التزييت والشحومات*​ 
*1 . التقطير الابتدائي: *
*يغلي الماء في درجة معينة تعرف بـ"نقطة الغليان" ويغلي خليط من سائلين قابلين للامتزاج عند درجة تقع بين نقطتي غليان كل منهما. ولكن السائل ذو درجة الغليان المنخفضة يتبخر أسرع من السائل الآخر، وبالتالي تكون نسبته المئوية في البخار أكثر من نسبته المئوية في المزيج السائل. وعند تكثيف بخار الخليط ينتج مزيج تزيد فيه نسبة السائل ذي نقطي الغليان المنخفضة. وباستمرار عملية غليان المزيج، تنقص فيه نسبة السائل ذي نقطة الغليان المنخفضة تدريجيًا. وعندئذ ترتفع نقطة غليان المزيج حتى يكاد البخار لا يحتوي إلا على السائل ذي نقطة الغليان المرتفعة. *
*وهذه العملية نطلق عليها "التقطير" وبواسطتها يمكن تقسيم المزيج تقريباً إلى المادتين اللتين يتكون منهما. وهذه هي الطريقة التي تتبع في التقطير الابتدائي للزيت الخام بهدف فصله إلى المجموعات الأيدروكربونية التي يتكون منها. *
*وتعد هذه العمليات الخطوة الأولى التي تستخدم في معامل تكرير البترول لفصل الزيت الخام إلى مكوناته الأساسية الستة السابق ذكرها. *
*ولكل مجموعة من المواد الهيدروكربونية مدى غليان محدد. ونظرًا لأن الزيت الخام يتكون من جزيئات هيدروكربونية بعضها صغير ذو درجات غليان منخفضة، والبعض الآخر كبير ذو درجات غليان مرتفعة، فإنه يمكن تجزئه الزيت الخام إلى "قطفات"، تكوّن كل منها مجموعة مكونات أيدروكربونية، وذلك بتسخينه. وتتم عمليه التقطير الابتدائي على النحو التالي: *
*أ. يرفع زيت البترول الخام بالمضخات من مستودعاته إلى فرن، فيتبخر تبخرًا جزئيّاً. ويمر البخار إلى برج التجزئة، ويرتفع تدريجيّا خلال صواني البرج، وكلما ارتفع البخار انخفضت درجة حرارته، وتكثف جزء منه على كل "صينية" من "الصواني" التي يتكون منها برج التجزئة. فإذا ما امتلأت إحدى الصواني، فاض ما عليها من سائل زائد، وسقط على الصينية التي تليها. وتكون كل صينية، عادة، أقل حرارة من التي تحتها، أي أنه كلما كان موقع الصينية مرتفعًا كانت المواد المتجمعة عليها أقل كثافة، وكلما اخترقت فقاعات البخار سائلاً على إحدى هذه الصواني، من خلال حاجز الفقاقيع، تكثف من البخار ذلك الجزء الذي له مدى غليان السائل الموجود على هذه الصينية نفسه، أما المواد الخفيفة التي قد تكون مختلطة بالسائل فإنها تنفصل على شكل مرة أخرى، وتنتقل إلى الصينية التي تعلوها. *
*ب. ويمكن التحكم في درجة حرارة برج التجزئة بتمرير السائل الموجود في أسفل البرج، في فرن لغليه من جديد، كما يمكن التحكم في درجة الحرارة أعلى البرج بإعادة دفع جزء معين من المنتج الذي يخرج من هذه المنطقة بعد تكثيفه، وتسمّى هذه العملية "الارتداد"، ومع أنه يتجمع على كل صينية من صواني برج التجزئة سائل له مدى غليان يختلف قليلاً، فإن جزءًا معينًا من المنتج سوف يكثف، رغم أن مدى غليانه أقل من مدى غليان معظم السائل المتجمع على الصينية. وعندئذ يتم سحب السائل من صواني خاصة إلى أعلى أبراج جانبية. وفي هذه الأبراج يفيض السائل مجتازاً عددًا قليلاً من الصواني، بينما تطرد الأبخرة المتصاعدة المواد الأقل كثافة. وبذلك يتحدد مدى غليان السائل المنتج، وتعود الهيدروكربونات التي تطرد بالغليان إلى البرج الرئيس. وباستخدام أبراج التنقية الجانبية، يمكن الحصول على الجازولين والكيروسين والسولار من الزيت الخام بدون الحاجة إلى تقطير آخر. *
*ج. والمنتجات الرئيسة التي تؤخذ من برج التقطير تحت الضغط الجوي هي: الغازات البترولية الخفيفة، التي تستخدم في صناعة الأسمدة، والبوتاجاز والجازولين الذي يستخدم في إنتاج بنزين السيارات، والكيروسين ووقود النفاثات، والسولار، والديزل، وزيت الوقود "المازوت" الذي يستخدم وقودًا أو تغذية لعملية التقطير تحت الضغط المخلخل. *
*2 . منتجات التقطير الابتدائي: *
*أ. الغازات البترولية المسالة Liquefied Petroleum gases : (L.P.G.) *
*هي خليط من غازي البروبان والبيوتان، اللذان يمكن تحويلهما إلى سائل تحت الضغط. ويمكن الحصول عليهما من الغاز الطبيعي، أو من وحدة الجازولين الطبيعي، وكذلك من وحدة التقطير الابتدائي. وهي تعتبر وقودًا منزليًا مهمّا "البوتاجاز"، وكذلك تستخدم مواد وسيطة في الصناعة البتروكيماوية. ويجب الاهتمام بإزالة غاز كبريتيد الأيدروجين منها؛ حيث إنه يسبب مشكلات التآكل. ويتم الحصول من أجهزة التقطير أيضًا على غازي الميثان والأيثان. وهي غازات غير قابلة للتكثيف تحت الضغط الجوي، وتستعمل صناعة الأسمدة. *
*ب. الجازولين "البنزين" Gasoline: *
*هي القطفة البترولية التي يصل مدى غليانها حتى 150 م، وهي خليط من الأيدروكربونات من C4 حتى C12، والجازولين غني بالبارافينات العادية والمتفرعة، وكذلك النافثينات وحيدة الحلقة، التي من الممكن أن تكون لها سلاسل جانبية صغيرة، كذلك توجد الأيدروكربونات الأروماتية "العطرية" مثل البنزول والتولوين والزيلين، وأيضًا يوجد إيثيل البنزول. أما بالنسبة لمركبات الكبريت، فتوجد المركبتانات بصفة رئيسة وأحادي الكبريتيد. كذلك يوجد في الجازولين الأحماض الأليفاتية القصيرة والفينولات. وفصل مركب مفرد من الجازولين عملية صعبة وغير ممكنة نظرًا لكثرة عدد الأيزومرات. *
*ج. الكيروسين Kerosine: *
*هو المنتج الرئيس لعملية التكرير من حيث حجم الإنتاج، ويستخدم في الإضاءة وكذلك يستخدم وقودًا منزليّا للطبخ والتدفئة، ومكونًا أساسيّا لوقود النفاثات. ويشمل القطفة البترولية ذات مدى الغليان من 150 - 250 م، ويحتوي على البارافينات من C12 حتى C16، كذلك النافثينات ثنائية الحلقة والأيدروكربونات العطرية أحادية الحلقة ذات السلسلة الجانبية الطويلة، مع العطريات ثنائية الحلقة والمركبتانات الحلقية، وتوجد الأحماض النفثينية مع الأحماض الأليفاتية في الكيروسين. *
*د. السولار "وقود الغاز" (Gas Oil (solar: *
*هو القطفة البترولية التي تغلي من 250 م حتى 350 م، وتحتوي على البارافينات من ذرة الكربون 17 حتى الكربون 20.(C17-C20 )، والنافثينات ثنائية الحلقة مع العطريات أحادية الحلقة، التي بها عدد كبير من السلاسل الألكيلية الجانبية، وكذلك العطريات ثنائية الحلقة. وتوجد الأنواع المختلفة من المركبات الكبريتية. كذلك المركبات النتروجينية القاعدية وغير القاعدية، وكذلك أمكن استخلاص الأحماض الدهنية من السولار. ويمكن الحصول على وقود محركات الديزل المختلفة من مقطرات الكيروسين والسولار مدى غليان 180 م حتى 360 م غالبًا، وهي قطفات ذات مدى غليان ضيق حسب نوع محرك الديزل. *
*3 . التقطير تحت الضغط المخلخل "التفريغي" VACUUM DISTILLATION *
*وتستخدم هذه الطريقة لتجزئة زيت الوقود الثقيل "المازوت" الناتج من عملية التقطير الابتدائي إلى بيتومين "إسفلت" ومواد أخرى "سولار ومقطرات شمعية"، وتستخدم أساسًا في إنتاج زيوت التزييت والشحومات، كما يمكن استخدامها في عمليات التكسير الحراري أو بالعوامل المساعدة التي سيرد ذكرها فيما بعد. *
*والتقطير تحت الضغط المخلخل "التفريغي" يتيح خفض درجة الحرارة اللازمة لتبخير أكبر جزء من زيت الوقود الثقيل "المازوت" للحصول على الإسفلت؛ ذلك لأن درجة الحرارة التي يغلي عندها السائل ترتبط بالضغط الواقع عليه. إذ يمكن تخفيض نقطة غليان السائل بتخفيض الضغط الواقع عليه. وهذه العملية لتفادي عملية التكسير لو تم التقطير تحت الضغط الجوي، إذ إن درجة حرارة زيت الوقود الثقيل "المازوت" إذا ما ارتفعت إلى الدرجات العالية التي يتطلبها تقطيره تحت الضغط الجوي العادي، فإنه لن يتبخر فحسب، بل ينكسر إلى مكونات لها خواص مختلفة تمامًا عن المنتج المطلوب. وتحقق هذه الطريقة خفضًا ملحوظًا في التكاليف. *
*وفي هذه الطريقة تستخدم أجهزة أو مضخات التفريغ Vacuum Pumps للاحتفاظ بضغط منخفض. كما تستخدم مضخات لرفع الزيت خلال فرن إلى برج التقطير تحت الضغط المنخفض، إذ إن التفريغ يحول دون سحب الزيت بالتدفق الطبيعي. ويتحول الزيت إلى بخار وينساب البتيومين "الإسفلت" إلى القاع، حيث يقابله بخار ماء ذو درجة حرارة عالية، يتسبب في دفع ما قد يكون عالقًا بالإسفلت من مواد زيتية قليلة الكثافة إلى أعلى البرج. *
*وتخرج الأجزاء ذات الكثافة المنخفضة من أعلى البرج على شكل بخار مختلط ببخار الماء، ليمر على مكثف يكثفهما معًا، ثم يدخل المزيج من السولار والبخار المتكثفين إلى برج الاسترجاع، فترد الأبخرة بسحبها بالمضخات إلى أعلى صينية من صواني برج التجزئة. ويسحب الباقي باعتباره أحد المنتجات النهائية، ويتم سحب الغاز غير المتكثف من أعلى البرج بواسطة مضخات التفريغ. *
*وتسحب السوائل من برج التقطير على أبعاد مختلفة، ويمرر كل سائل برج تثبيت STABILIZER، لفصل المواد الخفيفة بالاستعانة ببخار الماء وإعادتها إلى البرج. أما الباقي فيبرد على حدة، وهو أساسًا السولار والمقطرات الشمعية التي تصبح المادة الخام لصناعة زيوت التزييت والشحومات، كما يمكن استخدامها في عمليات التكسير بالعوامل المساعدة، ويتبقى البيتومين "الإسفلت" في قاع البرج. *
*وفي عملية التقطير تحت الضغط المنخفض، يمكن الاحتفاظ بالتوزيع الصحيح للحرارة بضبط درجة حرارة المازوت الداخل، كذلك بضبط كميات السولار المرتد الذي تعيده المضخات من برج الاسترجاع إلى البرج، أي يتم تسخين برج التقطير من أسفل إلى أعلى بواسطة المازوت، ويتم تبريده من أعلى إلى أسفل بتأثير الزيت المرتد الذي يسيل من صينية إلى أخرى. *
*4 . نواتج التقطير تحت التفريغ: *
*أ. زيوت التزييت: Lubricating Oils *
*توجد في القطفة التي تغلي من 350 حتى 500 م،ويمكن تقسميها إلى زيوت خفيفة تغلي في المدى 350 - 400 م، وزيوت متوسطة من 400 م إلى 450 م،وزيوت ثقيلة تغلي من 450 حتى 500 م. *
*وهذه القطفات تحتوي على خليط من الزيوت والشموع والإسفلت، وتختلف نسب هذه المركبات في زيوت التزييت حسب نوع الخام. فالخام ذو القاعدة البارافينية غالبًا لا يحتوي على الإسفلت، والخام ذو القاعدة الإسفلتية لا يحتوي غالبًا على الشموع. والبارافينات في زيوت التزييت تصل عدد ذرات الكربون بها حتى 42 ذرة كربون. والنافثينات ذات حلقات رباعية وخماسية، أما العطريات فهي وحيدة الحلقة حتى ثلاث حلقات، وبها سلاسل جانبية قصيرة. كذلك يمكن تواجد خمسة حلقات في المركبات العليا. وتوجد المركبات الكبريتية ذات الوزن الجزيئي الكبير في زيوت التزييت، كذلك توجد مشتقات الأحماض الكربوكسلية. *
*ب. البيتومين "الإسفلت" *
*وهو المتبقي من عملية التقطير تحت التفريغ في الخام ذو القاعدة الإسفلتية. *
*الاستخلاص بالمذيبات Solvent Extraction: *
*يتم فصل مكونات الخام في عملية التقطير حسب درجة غليان كل قطفة، وحسب حجم الجزيئات، وليس حسب نوعها، أما في عملية الاستخلاص بالمذيبات، فيتم الفصل حسب النوع الكيميائي للجزيئات، مثل بارافينات أو عطريات أو نافثينات. *
*يدخل في نطاق عملية الاستخلاص بالمذيبات - التي تعد واحدة من عمليات الفصل المستخدمة في معامل تكرير البترول - عملية إنتاج زيوت التزييت وفيما يلي شرح مبسط لها: *
*سبق ذكر أن المقطرات الشمعية الناتجة من عمليات التقطير تحت الضغط المخلخل "التفريغي"، التي يمكن الحصول عليها من مستويات مختلفة من البرج، يمكن معالجتها لإنتاج زيوت التزييت. وكذلك بالنسبة للمتبقي في قاع البرج، وكل ذلك يتم في حالة معالجة الخامات البارافينية، فهذه المقطرات الشمعية تشكل المواد الأولية اللازمة لإنتاج زيوت التزييت الخفيفة والمتوسطة والثقيلة، كما يعد المتبقي في قاع البرج المادة الأولية اللازمة لإنتاج الزيوت المتبقية BRIGHT STOCKS، ومن الضروري أن تكون هذه الزيوت على درجة عالية من النقاء، وأن تتوفر فيها المواصفات القياسية العالمية نظرًا لدورها الخطير في كافة الاستخدامات. ولتحقيق ذلك، يلزم معالجة المقطرات الشمعية والمتبقي، باستخدام مذيبات خاصة، لاستخلاص الشوائب من زيوت التزييت. ومن هذه المذيبات: *
*1. يستخدم البروبان لإزالة المواد الإسفلتية من المتبقي الثقيل في قاع البرج. *
*2. يستخدم مذيب الفورفورال ومذيب الفينول وغيرهما لتنقية المواد الخام من المركبات العطرية. *
*3. يستخدم مذيب البنزول والتولوين والميثيل أيثيل كيتون وغيرهما، لتخليص الزيوت من الشموع العالقة بها ويجري فصل الشموع من المستخلص بالتبريد. *
*4. تستخدم أنواع عديدة من الطفلة الطبيعية أو الصناعية، لتنقية الزيوت من الشوائب والألوان... إلخ، ويمكن الاستعاضة عن هذه العملية بالتنقية عن طريق المعالجة بالأيدروجين، وهو الاتجاه العالمي الآن. *
*5. للحصول على القطفات المطلوبة، تتم عمليات تقطير لكل من هذه المنتجات، وكذلك عمليات إضافة بعض القطفات لبعضها. *
*6. يتم إضافة إضافات معينة لكل نوع من الزيوت، لتحسين مواصفاته أو لمنع الأكسدة، وذلك قبل طرح الزيوت في الأسواق. *
*7. تتم تعبئة الزيوت في عبوات خاصة مختلفة الحجم.*​ 
*:13: :14: *​​


----------



## ريزو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

والله انت راجل محترم هو كلا م بايت بس مش مشكله شكرا على المجهود لو عندك حاجه عن filtlizationساعدني ولو عايز حاجه في مجال التكرير البترول قلي:19: :19:


----------



## asal_80_77 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

حاضر وربنا يقدرنى واقدر اسعدك وف النهاية كلنا اخوة وزملة


----------



## سمو الامير (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بجد ألف شكر عالموضوع الجميل ده

وفى انتظار المزيد والجديد
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## مهندس التكرير أحمد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي على المجهود


----------



## توكلت على الله (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## osma mohamed (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## احمد العروشي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك عالمشاركة


----------



## عبدالكريم البغدادي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ريزو قال:


> والله انت راجل محترم هو كلا م بايت بس مش مشكله شكرا على المجهود لو عندك حاجه عن filtlizationساعدني ولو عايز حاجه في مجال التكرير البترول قلي:19: :19:


ارجو اعطائي معلومات عن وحدة الFCC وكذلك عن الHYDROCRACKER
وارجو تعريف العدد الاوكتاني بشكل مفصل 
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان-------------------------------------------- البغدادي


----------



## ميدو ابو على (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخوك هندسه ميكانيكا قوي جامعه المنوفيه


----------



## asal_80_77 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

ياجماعة احنا اخوات وربنا يقدرنى واقدم حاجة تنفع انشاء الله


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الفنك (30 نوفمبر 2007)

salam alaykom
baraka allaho fi aljamia


----------



## الغدامسي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks from libya


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وعاشت الايادي


----------



## loyal (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
حد يقول لي طريقة معالجة الكيروسين العادي الي كيروسين معالج (عديم الرائحة) للتخلص من الكبريت و الرائحة و غيره
و شكرا للإفادة ..... الرجاء الرد علي الإيميل moh2006oraby**********************


----------



## loyal (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تقولي طريقة المعالجة التفصيلية للكيروسين العادي الي كيروسين معالج (عديم الرائحة)
لأن المشروع ده موجود و قائم و أود معرفة عمله
و شكرا الرجاء الرد علي moh2006oraby***********


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

جزااااك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير احمد (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور مجهود جميل


----------



## الاعصار (2 مايو 2008)

ريزو قال:


> والله انت راجل محترم هو كلا م بايت بس مش مشكله شكرا على المجهود لو عندك حاجه عن filtlizationساعدني ولو عايز حاجه في مجال التكرير البترول قلي:19: :19:



مرحبا ريزو 
انا بحاجة عن معلومات ومخططات لوحدة الازمرة والالكلة والميروكس في الصناعة النفطية اذا امكن 
حياك الله


----------



## Nawaf MMS (12 مايو 2008)

والله انو موضوع متميز

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (18 مايو 2008)

اللة ينور عليك ويجعلوا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

